# 'Heads Up' On Sailing Movie (1978)



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

Came across reference to this on the Internet. Sounds like it's worth watching.

*Overboard *
Released 25 September 1978 (USA) (TV)
Runtime 96 min 
Cliff Robertson
Angie Dickinson

6.7 out of 10 stars at IMDb

Overboard (1978) (TV)

IMBd Reviews:

Haunting and chilling suspense/romance/adventure film aboard a sailboat in the Pacific--

I saw this 1978 "made-for-TV" film the first time it was aired, and once or twice since then (though not recently) and have never been able to forget it. It is one of the most haunting, beautiful, and chilling movies I have ever seen. Stunningly filmed in the Pacific and Tahiti, it is believably acted, and the story is original (though its theme is universal). This was made WAY before "Dead Calm," another favorite of mine, but in "Overboard" fate is the villain. The story involves an attractive, affluent married couple (Dickinson and Robertson in their primes) who -- at sailing fanatic Robertson's suggestion -- decide to sail their gorgeous yacht together to Tahiti (along with their cat) to recharge their relationship and add some spice and excitement to their somewhat dull upper-middle-class lives. Their adventure accomplishes both of these goals as it progresses from the ordinary and banal to its unexpected and chilling conclusion. It is especially fulfilling because it was made before American movies became dominated by crass taste, coarse language, and adolescent mindsets.​
Eerie and compelling--

"Overboard" was broadcast on daytime TV today. It's a fascinating character study of two flawed individuals who are constantly seeking answers and fulfillment in their lives.

Beautifully photographed and tragic in its execution this is one TV movie that has been shamefully overlooked. One of Angie Dickinson's best ever performances - on a par with her turn in "A Sensitive, Passionate Man" - also broadcast on Irish TV last year.​
Thoroughly enjoyed this movie years ago--

I saw this movie starring Angie Dickinson and Cliff Robertson only twice. It is worth issuing back on video, or dvd. My opinion is that it is more to the point of the topic of "Overboard". There is a "realness" out on the sea, and I of course am an Angie fan. Anyone who liked this movie, would definitely like "Adrift" with Kate Jackson and Kenneth Welsh...chilling, and suspenseful, and also on the Pacific. I have been searching for this "Overboard" for years..an exhaustive search. Please help.​
Overboard is a gem. Unforgettable!--

"Overboard" is a gem of a movie. It stands far above the vast wasteland of made for TV movies. What makes it so memorable for me, even after 20 years, is that it breaks all of the usual formulas and rules, shedding the obvious action-adventure treatment for something truly different and in my opinion far better, and deeper.

Filmed on location in the South Pacific with excellent photography and production values, director John Newland weaves the tale and the able cast into a rich fabric that will keep you thinking for a long time to come. Though the characters are well developed, they are intentionally ambiguous, inviting personal interpretation.

The director and cast peel back the layers of a troubled couple's relationship: the human emotions; the failings; the ambitions; and the hidden agendas, and strike a very dark, ominous tone. It's moody, broody and nostalgic, but strangely satisfying. It grabs you and pulls you in. Like it or not, you are dragged along as if by a powerful force of nature. You think you know where the sailboat is headed, and perhaps the characters as well. But you don't!

How well do we really know each other? And ourselves?​


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, next time I'm in town, I'll head over to the Conoco station and see if they've got it for rent.

Red? Never saw one of those before. Probably a Sailnet version of the ol' Black Spot. With Christmas six months away, it was a bit early to be cookin' yer goose.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Please tell us that this is a joke. Please?A review from a 29 year old flick?

Tell you what, I'll save you some time and help you out;

The big ocean liner sinks

Mr. Smith actually _did_ go to Washington.

And the sled was named Rosebud.

I'm available 24/7 for private consoltation..............


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks a lot Rick.  

The drive-in finally starts getting in some current flicks  and you have to reveal the endings.  

On the other hand, I heard they were going to repaint the curb in front of the co-op so the summer's entertainment might not be a total loss.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

For the record, Overboard is one of maybe 6 movies I've ever watched more than once. It's actually rather funny. And then it got even funnier after we met Goldie and Kurt at the Parents/Teacher meeting at our kids high school a few years ago. 

And yes, she is what you see on screen. Freakin' hysterical and very nice as well. Kurt is the same. However, is un-tall............


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Rick, their son ( many years younger than mine ) use to play hockey at the same rink my son practiced on, Kurt was cool, the daughter was gorgous, but I never did see Goldie


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

RickLaPaz said:


> Please tell us that this is a joke. Please?A review from a 29 year old flick?
> 
> Tell you what, I'll save you some time and help you out;
> 
> ...


Rick,

Just look at who started the thread.. not really a surprise...


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

RickLaPaz said:


> For the record, Overboard is one of maybe 6 movies I've ever watched more than once. It's actually rather funny. And then it got even funnier after we met Goldie and Kurt at the Parents/Teacher meeting at our kids high school a few years ago.
> 
> And yes, she is what you see on screen. Freakin' hysterical and very nice as well. Kurt is the same. However, is un-tall............


This is not the 'Overboard' with Kurt Russell. It's an old TV movie that was recently released on DVD. I haven't seen it since 1978 when it was first aired, but look forward to seeing it again. It was excellent.

Thanks for the heads up, Phyllis.


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Rick, their son ( many years younger than mine ) use to play hockey at the same rink my son practiced on, Kurt was cool, the daughter was gorgous, but I never did see Goldie


Perhaps you should get yourself a new set of spectacles. It cleary reads "Cliff Roberton" and "Angie Dickinson". Seems you got a bug up your ass about something. What's your problem?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Boca . . . capecodphyllis is on every sailnet regulars _*ignore* _list. She's a troll of the lowest order. Get with the program dude.


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

OK, Dude.

I'm with the program, dude.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

cockeyedbob said:


> Red? Never saw one of those before. Probably a Sailnet version of the ol' Black Spot. With Christmas six months away, it was a bit early to be cookin' yer goose.


That's what always happens when you express an original thought. 

Hey Bob. I can smell the pee on your raincoat from here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue said:


> Hey Boca . . . capecodphyllis is on every sailnet regulars _*ignore* _list. She's a troll of the lowest order. Get with the program dude.


I can clearly see that my learning curve here on this board will be a long one.

I will supply myself with a lot of beer and high hopes..........


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dear Capecodphillys, I have decided to remove you from my ignore list. I will not be mad at you...

Please, do you have a photo of yourself? I am making an album with all the sailnet members....
I am a poor lonely soul, (ohh nice movie, by the way)....with no friends....


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Dear Capecodphillys, I have decided to remove you from my ignore list. I will not be mad at you...
> 
> Please, do you have a photo of yourself? I am making an album with all the sailnet members....
> I am a poor lonely soul, (ohh nice movie, by the way)....with no friends....


I wasn't on your 'ignore' list to begin with. Because, if I was, you wouldn't be able to see this string. Duh.

As the sayin' goes Gui - you can dish it out - and you do, over and over and over again - but you sure as Hell can't take it.

Yes, you're a crybaby.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CCP...you were removed earlier in the day before you even logged on...I was curious of what you were up to...

Nahhh, I'm not a cry baby...I just have ****ty days like anyone else...

I can take it..no problem...

Now as far me dishing it out...you have the ignore button, you know???!!!??!!


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Hey Boca . . . capecodphyllis is on every sailnet regulars _*ignore* _list. She's a troll of the lowest order. Get with the program dude.


That's not very "True Blue" of you.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> CCP...you were removed earlier in the day before you even logged on...I was curious of what you were up to...
> 
> Nahhh, I'm not a cry baby...I just have ****ty days like anyone else...
> 
> ...


You were curious? Can't say I blame you.


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

RickLaPaz said:


> I can clearly see that my learning curve here on this board will be a long one.
> 
> I will supply myself with a lot of beer and high hopes..........


Maybe you could start by *actually reading *a post before you shoot your mouth off about it.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

capecodphyllis said:


> You were curious? Can't say I blame you.


Yep....sometimes I get that too, and mood swings too. My sugar level....

Anyway, what do you mean by not blaming me for being curious?? In English sometimes you can writte stuff with 2 or 3 different meanings...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

BocaJack said:


> Maybe you could start by *actually reading *a post before you shoot your mouth off about it.


I'll give that a try next time.

Though you've got to admit the ensuing dialog was much more interesting than the boring scouting report of an awful made-for-TV flick.

Oh well..........


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

BocaJack said:


> Perhaps you should get yourself a new set of spectacles. It cleary reads "Cliff Roberton" and "Angie Dickinson". Seems you got a bug up your ass about something. What's your problem?





RickLaPaz said:


> I'll give that a try next time.
> 
> Though you've got to admit the ensuing dialog was much more interesting than the boring scouting report of an awful made-for-TV flick.
> 
> Oh well..........


Hey Paz,

I also prefer the Kurt and Goldie version myself. Haven't these people ever heard of a remake? MY God! A Star is Born has been remade 5 times!

Oh, and you forgot...

Shane doesn't come back.

Dorothy gets back to Kansas

Rick doesn't get the girl, and

Atlanta burns, and Rett doesn't give a damn!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

BocaJack said:


> You're as dumb as a doorknob. The 1978 movie _was not_ re-made into the Kurt Russell movie. Check the link. The 1978 film was a drama/thriller. How can a guy as dumb as you afford a boat?
> 
> Did you inherit it?


You are absolutely right, _Overboard_ was not a re-make; although they share the same title. I apologise for my error.

You, however have no excuse for your bad behaviour. I made a simple mistake and you chose to attack me personally. You are a small, unimportant little man. I didn't inherit my boat, although I am quite sure you did inherit your knee-jerk, ******* attitude. We can only hope you do not breed. I will nominate you for a Darwin award.

I am now exercising the Ignore button for my very first time.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Ah Phyllis you do inspire passion in men.


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

Looking said:


> You are absolutely right, _Overboard_ was not a re-make; although they share the same title. I apologise for my error..


How about apologizing for being nasty and rude?



Looking said:


> You, however have no excuse for your bad behaviour.


See above. _*Then*_ add me to your ignore list.



Looking said:


> I made a simple mistake and you chose to attack me personally. You are a small, unimportant little man.


No you didn't. You were piling on. Kicking someone when they're down. You're a bully.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

BocaJack said:


> Perhaps you should get yourself a new set of spectacles. It cleary reads "Cliff Roberton" and "Angie Dickinson". Seems you got a bug up your ass about something. What's your problem?


Perhaps you should pull your head out of your ass dipshit, I know what it f**king reads, I clearly do.

My comment was to RickLapaz about the Russell family nothing more, nothing less.

As far as a bug up my ass, yeah, it's called a Boca bug, it decided to climb up my ass for no apparent reason, but no worries though, one good crap and I'll be done with it

You either need to get laid or go sail, either way get out of my ass................jerkoff


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Perhaps you should pull your head out of your ass dipshit, I know what it f**king reads, I clearly do.
> 
> My comment was to RickLapaz about the Russell family nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> ...


You've got a bug up your ass alright --- and a chip on your shoulder. You came here to take a dump in Phyllis' string, and this is your second "contribution".

Someone get a pooperscooper.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BocaJack-

You might want to tone it down a bit... you're pretty new here, at least going by the number of posts, and you've definitely started off on the wrong foot. 

You're the one who started out being nasty... not Poopdeckpappy or LaPaz. Confusing two movies of the same name is an easy mistake to make... and a fairly common one. PDP was talking about Kurt Russel's family in response to Rick's mistake. And you attacked both of them.

You've also allgned yourself with CCP, which is not the brightest thing in the world to do... since not many are ignored, loathed as much as she is... she's an anti-semitic, hate mongering bigot from what I have seen.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Well said SD, I can't remember when there has been such a mass use of the ignore button.

Boca, you are on a wrongun.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Things I learned on SailNet today;

1). Must add at least 4 cool emoticons to any of my slightly sarcastic though admitingly witty replies, despite the fact that 1 of them usually suffices on the other boards.

2). The huge majority of people here understand the afore-mentioned wit and sarcasm. For which I'm already grateful.

3). That a certain newbie who I will not name directly-(suffice to say it rhymes with _Mocha Crack_) hasn't exactly entered this arena with the appropriate welcoming gifts and bright smile but instead has managed to irritate almost everyone in rather short order. Much to my own personal delight. My greatest hope now for some BIG internet fun and fireworks this Indepedence Day is that he registers today on the S/Anarchy board under the same name. Where he will be summarily dicsected and discarded in less than a day. They love rude noobs over there. Like a pitbull loves kittens. Yum....

4). Poop Deck took the words right out of my mouth. But I would add a third ingredient to his Sail and Sex suggestion as a cure for assholeism. A new pharmiscist, since his current one is obviously still interning in some no name town where the phone book lists only three last names.

5). Gentlemen, let the above serve as example A why you need to hire the best divorce attorney that you can afford. So as not to end your days living in unhappy solitude and picking fights on the Inter-Gore with people you just met 72 hours earlier.

But I digress.....

6). Oh yeah, one more thing. Giulietta seems to have mastered PhotoShop rather well. Much to my wife and daughters amusement. Thank gawd I have a sense of humor, or I would have hung myself last night with the spinny halyard. Or worse...............

Enjoy your 4th ya'll.........

Rick


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

BocaJack, you must not have read the rules: you need at least 4,000 posts before you can state an opinion which "aligns" you with members in the "most-loathed" or "otherwise out of favour" category.  

While the movie sounded only moderately interesting, the ensuing dialogue has been thoroughly-entertaining.


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> BocaJack-
> 
> You might want to tone it down a bit... you're pretty new here, at least going by the number of posts, and you've definitely started off on the wrong foot.
> 
> ...


I've aligned myself with sanity. This string is nothing but a crapfest, in which every disgruntled Phyllis-hater took a number and got in line to drop a load. The amazing thing is how dumb you all are. By comparison, CCP is a genius.

Let's see. I count 5 Phyllis haters who posted in this string. If we add Sailaway and Wombat, that makes 7 Phyllis haters. Off course, we should probably add the few Phyllis haters who were smart enough to read the original post and not want to align themselves with the less intelligent Phyllis haters. So let say 10 Phyllis haters total. Hmmmm. That would leave about 95% of Sailnet users who are not Phyllis haters. I wonder if those 95% realize, as I do, that you're hatred is based solely on the fact that your hero, Al Gore, was revealed, by Phyllis, to be a supporter of the torture and wiretap laws that you tried to claim he wouldn't allow if he were just not "robbed" by those evil Republican chad counters? Insults are the last refuge of the out-argued. That would be you.

Off on the wrong foot? You've taken me back to kindergarden, when the kiddies would tell the new arrival who they should hate.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Doesn't Boca Jack's use of quotes remind you of some one we all know. Some one who is on alot of ignore lists. Me suspects we are be fooled with


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

BocaJill--You seem like you'd be an absolute riot to hang out with in a nice quiet, scenic cove sometime, miles away from civilization. 

Knot....

Actually, being the nosey ass that I am, could you please tell me why you'd take the time to register on a b/b that embraces the utter joy and adventure that is cruising, visiting other countries and peoples, sampling exotic cuisines and witnessing the rites and rituals of diverse cultures? A board that is seemingly crammed full of experts and neophytes alike, seeking or giving advice to those who posess the knowledge to do so, or those who have the desire to soak up any and all information they can? And then when you do join up and get to you're 5th post, you come off as a complete tool. With not much in the way of socially redeeming value? I'm really curious. Go ahead and 'splain to me right here--Trust me, it'll be our little secret.......

Rick


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BocaJack-

Since you're such a fan of CCP's, I've added you to her on a select list... the Ignore List.  Good riddance to you.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

Dear Boca:

I resent your calculations.

Be advised that you have underestimated the number of Phyllis haters! That number should be somewhere between 18 and 20 haters - perhaps 90 percent of Sailnet users? In other words, you've shorted me 5 percentage points!

C'mon, give credit where credit is due.

And don't disrespect these haters. These folks are all well-intentioned haters. They have a zero tolerance policy towards all manifestations of intolerance. They hate hate. And they are very negative about negativity. Can you blame them? We must not tolerate intolerance!

Hate, like its counterpart love, is one of the world's greatest driving forces. This, then, means that hate is like a horse -- in its wild state it may be unmanageable, but once harnessed it can do valuable work. After all, wasn't the light bulb built on the hatred of darkness? Wasn't the medical profession built on the hatred of disease? Wasn't the auto built on the hatred of immobility? And yet in spite of the importance of hate, you ridicule the haters!

If we are to hate properly and constructively, however, there is an important pitfall which we must avoid, which is what I call the _Manichaean fallacy_. To paraphrase Stephen Vincent Benet, we must avoid hating the sinner when we hate the sin. I have adopted the name _Manichaean fallacy _to refer to the Manichaeans, who introduced the concept of the Devil into Christianity in the third century, thereby dividing the world into "good" and "evil" and thus promoting the notion that individuals fall into one or the other of these groups, rather than having some good and some bad qualities, or possessing a degree of goodness which falls somewhere between the extremes.

In addition, Wombat and Sailingdog are best categorized as 'cranks'.

The genuine crank is the one who refuses to debate his opponents, who arrogantly dismisses their arguments and denies their credibility, who approves of the suppression of opinion different from his own, who typically appeals to authority or consensus rather than to facts and logic, whose emotional temperature rises noticeably in the presence of embarrassing counter-arguments, and, above all, who typically labels his opponents as 'haters'. In contrast, the genuine truth seeker is one who is eager for debate, who remains calm in the face of counter-arguments, who does not seek to silence anyone, and above all who does not describe his opponents with epithets, particularly including 'hater', altho their behavior may strongly suggest the aptness of the description.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> BocaJack-
> 
> ...I've added you to her on a select list...


Idjut!

For god's sake, use the 'preview' function!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

capecodphyllis said:


> If we are to hate properly and constructively, however, there is an important pitfall which we must avoid, which is what I call the _Manichaean fallacy_. To paraphrase Stephen Vincent Benet, we must avoid hating the sinner when we hate the sin. I have adopted the name _Manichaean fallacy _to refer to the Manichaeans, who introduced the concept of the Devil into Christianity in the third century, thereby dividing the world into "good" and "evil" and thus promoting the notion that individuals fall into one or the other of these groups, rather than having some good and some bad qualities, or possessing a degree of goodness which falls somewhere between the extremes.


Hey I actually learnt something from you...balance...good definition...thanks..I like balance, it fascinates me.

Interesting....this is what I found...really interesting...

However...I believe that light, the automobile, and others were also fruit of the need and greed more than they were fruit of the hate....but an interesting view, no doubt..


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

RickLaPaz said:


> ...being the... ass that I am...


Brilliant.



RickLaPaz said:


> Go ahead and 'splain to me right here.
> 
> Rick


Ricky Retardo needs someone to 'splain it to him.

Check with Fred and Ethel, Ricky. 
.


----------



## HobieCatRacer (Jul 4, 2007)

This is my favorite Sailnet string of all time. In fact, I only now register (after years of lurking) to praise this string. Thank you all for your efforts. In exchange, I shall buy something at the Sailnet store as soon as the need arises.


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

SimonV said:


> Boca, you are on a wrongun.


I think you mean --- Wrong 'Un


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Don't you all think it's so very very sweet how dear old Boca Jack , all white hat and horsey rides to the Mad Cow's Rescue ? Brings a tear to my eye. Obviously a marriage made in brown smelly stuff.

A cynical soul might even think that perhaps it was all contrived but surely not ! 

Actually, you know, it reminds me a tad of the Hotlips/Burns affair in MASH. Hee hee.


----------



## HobieCatRacer (Jul 4, 2007)

tdw said:


> Don't you all think it's so very very sweet how dear old Boca Jack , all white hat and horsey rides to the Mad Cow's Rescue ? Brings a tear to my eye. Obviously a marriage made in brown smelly stuff.
> 
> A cynical soul might even think that perhaps it was all contrived but surely not !
> 
> Actually, you know, it reminds me a tad of the Hotlips/Burns affair in MASH. Hee hee.


Your Rep Power is stalled at '2' after 1,911 posts.

The above clearly illustrates why.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

This probably all belongs in the "Off Topic" thread under "Asses", which thread was created for just such stimulating debates.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HobieCatRacer said:


> This is my favorite Sailnet string of all time. In fact, I only now register (after years of lurking) to praise this string. Thank you all for your efforts. In exchange, I shall buy something at the Sailnet store as soon as the need arises.


welcome, the sailnet store is great! and happy 4th everyone, yes everyone!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

HobieCatRacer said:


> Your Rep Power is stalled at '2' after 1,911 posts.
> 
> The above clearly illustrates why.


Aww gee now you've hurt my feelings. I'm not likely to recover from such withering scorn. Even as I type my bottom lip is all a tremble.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My rep power is stalled at 0 after 20 posts.

I know this comments more on my shortcomings as a person than on the quality of this thread, but reading this thread has made my week.


----------



## daydreams (Jun 9, 2006)

Overboard is owned by Turner Classic Movies and is not available on tape or DVD. Go to TCM and vote for it to be aired and released to DVD.


----------



## CantRodPhyllis (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Phyllis,
I've been watching you for some time now. I know the others think your a anti-semite, racist pig, but that just makes me want you more. How I would love to get you out on my boat. We could watch the sunset together.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think her stage name is missing a third 'S'.

(But I was never a good speller).............


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

CantRodPhyllis said:


> Hey Phyllis,
> I've been watching you for some time now. I know the others think your a anti-semite, racist pig, but that just makes me want you more. How I would love to get you out on my boat. We could watch the sunset together.


CantRodPhyllis? Torn Bush?

Hi Sailaway21! Thanks for showing your true colors, again!


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

tdw said:


> Aww gee now you've hurt my feelings. I'm not likely to recover from such withering scorn. Even as I type my bottom lip is all a tremble.


Wombats don't have lips -- but I don't think Sailaway21 will mind.

He likes 'em small and hairy. The smaller the better. That's real important for a little lad like Sailaway.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

RickLaPaz said:


> I think her stage name is missing a third 'S'.


I think you mean 'second s' -- there was no 'SSS', Retardo.



RickLaPaz said:


> ...I was never a good speller...


Brilliant.


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

tdw said:


> Don't you all think it's so very very sweet how dear old Boca Jack , all white hat and horsey rides to the Mad Cow's Rescue ? Brings a tear to my eye. Obviously a marriage made in brown smelly stuff.
> 
> A cynical soul might even think that perhaps it was all contrived but surely not !
> 
> Actually, you know, it reminds me a tad of the Hotlips/Burns affair in MASH. Hee hee.


You mention a MASH unit. That's a pretty good analogy. Did you know that Baghdad has the U.S. military's busiest trauma center in the world? Ibn Sina Hospital, located in Baghdad's International Zone, has been operated by the U.S. Army since October 2003. It has handled more than 13,000 emergency room visits, air evacuated more than 10,000 patients, taken more than 60,000 X-rays, accomplished 14,500 surgical hours, and given more than 33,000 units of blood.

The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers (USACE) recently announced that it is overseeing a $21.3 million contract to repair and improve the 43-year-old structure. Guess which architect has been hired to head up that project -- Colonel Phyllis A. Cook, U.S. Army, Retired, 28th CombatSupport Hospital, Ft. Bragg, N.C.

This should give you plenty of opportunity to stick a knife in Phyllis' back, as she won't be available to respond.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

BocaJack said:


> Hee hee? At least someone is laughing.
> 
> MASH unit? That's a pretty good analogy. Did you know that Baghdad has the U.S. military's busiest trauma center in the world?
> 
> ...


This sucker is a veritable Lone Ranger. The White Horse is most assuredly apt. The rider however, needs a sheet. Surely not the Mad Cow herself in disguise ? Could it be ? Say it's not so. I'd be most upset at such perfidy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Boca, 

If Colonel Phyllis A. Cook, is in fact our rude CCP, than please excuse me, but her/his (I don't know anymore, but that will be real easy to find) behavior is not the one we would expect from a member of the U.S.Army. It is in fact a dishonor and a shame to announce that fact.

Just be quiet and stop what you're doing right now.

Lt. General K. F. O’Rilley. U.S.Army Ret.


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

Catalina34 said:


> Boca,
> 
> If Colonel Phyllis A. Cook, is in fact our rude CCP, than please excuse me, but her/his (I don't know anymore, but that will be real easy to find) behavior is not the one we would expect from a member of the U.S.Army. It is in fact a dishonor and a shame to announce that fact.
> 
> ...


Sailaway21 now posting as "Radar O'Reilly". And he's given himself a promotion.

Couldn't you come up with a better name, Sailaway?

You can't even spell O'Reilly, you moron.


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

tdw said:


> This sucker is a veritable Lone Ranger. The White Horse is most assuredly apt. The rider however, needs a sheet. Surely not the Mad Cow herself in disguise ? Could it be ? Say it's not so. I'd be most upset at such perfidy.


Please try to say something witty. I'm getting bored. Keep this up and you'll kill the whole string.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My name is O'Rilley, not O'Reilly.

I have very strong reasons to believe you are Shcizophrenic, and need serious professional advise.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

Watch for Catalina34 to start a new thread dedicated to promoting a U.S. attack on Iran.

Sailaway21/CantRodPhyllis/Catalina34 -- Hmmmm. It seems to have a familiar ring. Doh.

And, if you take the time to review Catalina34's 17 postings you'll notice the patter is *identical* to Sailaway 21's. That would make him a *troll* -- the dumbest troll in the world, in fact.

And you can bet that Sailaway21 doesn't even have a boat -- that's not why he's here.

Also, I wonder how many other indentities he has assumed. I would suggest that the administrator compare IP addresses and then we'll know who is telling the truth and who is lying.
.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

tdw said:


> Don't you all think it's so very very sweet how dear old Boca Jack , all white hat and horsey rides to the Mad Cow's Rescue ? Brings a tear to my eye. Obviously a marriage made in brown smelly stuff.
> 
> A cynical soul might even think that perhaps it was all contrived but surely not !
> 
> Actually, you know, it reminds me a tad of the Hotlips/Burns affair in MASH. Hee hee.


Wombat - you mentioned 'Perfidy'. Better check with your soon-to-be-banned friend, Sailaway21.

You've aligned yourself with a troll. I know you and I disagree politically, but at least were both sailors.

Please take the time and go back and read all of Sailaway21s posts. Just click on his name and you'll discover that he doesn't know a thing about sailing or boats -- that he's never been on a boat. He's here to promote a U.S. attack on Iran. Period.

We hate each other's views, yes -- you're far Left, and I'm far Right -- and I can call you a Commie, and you can call me a Fascist, but *at least we're not trolls*.

I hope you'll consider this an olive branch and not make a nasty reply. I'm tired of this -- maybe you are too. As I head off to Iraq, it puts things in perspective.
.


----------



## CantRodPhyllis (Jul 4, 2007)

Phyllis, how could you think me a spineless jew lover, like sailaway21? I'm not mad though. I hear you might be going to Iraq. I'd like to give you a hight to remember, if you know what I mean. Why don't you come over. We can enjoy a little wine and just see where the night takes us. If you want tdw could what. that might swing him around to your point of view. Boca Jack could join in as well. 

I'll be dreaming of you tonight.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

One thing to note with all the claims of impersonation and multiple personalities...CCP and Boca have the exact same IP address! Hmmmmmm...both posting from Comcast cable in Harwich Mass. Must be just a coincidence.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> One thing to note with all the claims of impersonation and multiple personalities...CCP and Boca have the exact same IP address! Hmmmmmm...


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> One thing to note with all the claims of impersonation and multiple personalities...CCP and Boca have the exact same IP address! Hmmmmmm...


And why don't you tell us how many similar IP addresses are assigned to your butt-buddy Sailaway21s reqion? Somehow I don't think you'll be supplying that information.

Looks like your politics are getting in the way of your job, cam.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ummm...what job Boca Phyllis??


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

CantRodPhyllis said:


> Phyllis, how could you think me a spineless jew lover, like sailaway21? I'm not mad though.


I think you mean, I'm not "man" enough, Sailaway. Oh well.



CantRodPhyllis said:


> I hear you might be going to Iraq.
> I'll be dreaming of you tonight


Well, its a great way to get away from people like you, Sailway, and Cam. Your type sure won't be there. You'll be kickin back and laughing, no doubt.



CantRodPhyllis said:


> A "hight" to remember?


Is it possible for a person to be a stupid as you are, sailaway? Apparently so.



CantRodPhyllis said:


> "If you want tdw could what"


Is this the moronic scumbag that you want to cover for, Cam?
.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

the exact same IP addy... what an blind-melon condundrum.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh, my word! I am blushing at the inference. (and i thought that night in porto vallarta was just our little secret, too) I simply must get someone down here to defend my honor. The wife's asleep, leaving only Mac, the labrador available. In the interest of full disclosure, all posts under "MactheDog" will be typed by your humble correspondent as he always manages to hit Ctrl/Alt/Delete at the same time when he tries to type. But the words and testimony will be all Mac's. For the record, he is not, in any way, to be associated with the sailing/motor craft of the same name and he is uncircumsized for those obsessed with such matters. if you don't hear from him for awhile, not to worry, he's rather slow to compose his thoughts, and is easily distracted. Woof.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Speaking of movies, what was that one about the woman with multiple personalities? She had like twenty of 'em or something. How many do you think are rambling around underneath CCP's Waffen SS cap? (g)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Speaking of moronic Boca/Phyllis..first you can't read that I am an EX moderator and have NO role here...then you send me a PM requesting help from all the bad boys since you've been good and haven't mentioned your raicial views for several days...then you can't even figure out that Sailaways IP address with Embarq in Ocala FL is a longway from CantRods in Michigan with SBC....and accuse me of aiding and abetting him. 
If I WERE a moderator...you'd be LONG gone!!


----------



## BocaJack (Jul 3, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Ummm...what job Boca Phyllis??


The job of checking IDs, Camshaft.

If you get your Iran attack, you better hope that it doesn't go bad.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Speaking of moronic Boca/Phyllis..first you can't read that I am an EX moderator and have NO role here...then you send me a PM requesting help from all the bad boys since you've been good and haven't mentioned your raicial views for several days...then you can't even figure out that Sailaways IP address with Embarq in Ocala FL is a longway from CantRods in Michigan with SBC....and accuse me of aiding and abetting him.
> If I WERE a moderator...you'd be LONG gone!!


Cover for Sailaway all you want, Cam. It doesn't really matter because his vile patter matches Catalina34s (General O'Rilly's) perfectly. Not to mention a dozen other aliases. Take a look at the new strings he's started under various IDs. It's ridiculous.

And no, I don't need to review dipshits' IP address, that's *your* job. Besides, IP spoofing software is free all over the Internet.

Why of course you would ban me, Cam! I oppose an attack on Iran! (It surely can't be because I am "vulgar" -- as Sailaway's vulgarity is truly unsurpassed.)

I am _oh so happy _to be leaving for Iraq, because I'll be with decent people.

You reek, Cam. And you can take your red square and... well, you know.
.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*Also, I wonder how many other indentities he has assumed. I would suggest that the administrator compare IP addresses and then we'll know who is telling the truth and who is lying....*I did what you asked and now you are complaining. Could it be that I caught you and BocaJacks lie and you didn't want anyone looking at that IP address??? 
*
"Besides, IP spoofing software is free all over the Internet." *...and yet you weren't smart enough to use it yourself!!

*"I'll be with decent people. "...*Hmmm the last people you called decent here were White Supremacist, BlacK & Jew hating Nazis...Ernst Zundel if you recall. 
Somehow I don't think those views have a lot of traction among our troops but I'll bet you'll be a favorite with the mullahs...just be sure to wear your burkah!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Phyllis, my sweet dear, it is I, the man of a thousand faces. I assure you that I am not smart enough, and mostly not interested enough, to don any disguises. As you have found out, there are people here who are that smart and you are getting their attention. My advise, for what it's worth, would be that you trundle your tushy back over to "off topic" where your ravings can truly shine, if not in appreciation. Over here you're taking up space in a forum where people actually want to discuss sailing. Don't you feel a tad out of place? For the record, the "off topic" forum was created to limit thread drift into off topic waters. I am guilty of violating that and cannot, in good conscience, continue to do so. Some people might get the idea we're all nutters on here. Bye-bye.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

BocaJack said:


> You mention a MASH unit. That's a pretty good analogy. Did you know that Baghdad has the U.S. military's busiest trauma center in the world? Ibn Sina Hospital, located in Baghdad's International Zone, has been operated by the U.S. Army since October 2003. It has handled more than 13,000 emergency room visits, air evacuated more than 10,000 patients, taken more than 60,000 X-rays, accomplished 14,500 surgical hours, and given more than 33,000 units of blood.
> 
> The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers (USACE) recently announced that it is overseeing a $21.3 million contract to repair and improve the 43-year-old structure. Guess which architect has been hired to head up that project -- Colonel Phyllis A. Cook, U.S. Army, Retired, 28th CombatSupport Hospital, Ft. Bragg, N.C.
> 
> This should give you plenty of opportunity to stick a knife in Phyllis' back, as she won't be available to respond.


It is interesting that this is an exact cut-and-paste (although slightly edited with lies) from here. And a simple Google search did not turn up any mention of a *Colonel Phyllis A. Cook, U.S. Army, Retired, 28th CombatSupport Hospital, Ft. Bragg, N.C.*

Of course it has the busiest trauma centre... it's in the middle of a War Zone ! Jeesh!

And while you are spouting facts... 13,000 emergency room visits? Childs play. In the same time frame, Mercy Hospital and Medical Center located on Chicago's near south side, has had over 140,000 emergency room visits! Why not spend your energies on the War Zone in your own back yard? And before you jump all over that, by 'your own' I mean Rural USA!

While I am enjoying this thread... it is sad to see a person, so thoroughly deluded, spend so much energy creating multiple personalities for what... entertainment?

Boca/Phyllis... seek help.

To quote sailaway21... Bye-bye.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> *Also, I wonder how many other indentities he has assumed. I would suggest that the administrator compare IP addresses and then we'll know who is telling the truth and who is lying....*I did what you asked and now you are complaining. Could it be that I caught you and BocaJacks lie and you didn't want anyone looking at that IP address???
> *
> "Besides, IP spoofing software is free all over the Internet." *...and yet you weren't smart enough to use it yourself!!
> 
> ...


Make up your mind. First you say that you have no job, now you're back to being the "administrator".

Yes, BocaJack is my husband. Big deal. Numerous others figured that out straight off. Congrats. Your proof is a _nonsequeteur_. Anyone who cared to look could see it.

You say Sailaway21 is much smarter than I am? Many of the others may hate my views, but Sailaway21 has proven himself to be the Village Idiot of this board. When you cover for him, you damage your own Rep - cuz mine can't go any lower!

I already admitted I was wrong about Zundel, the Nazi. No need to rub my face in it -- yet again. I wonder: when are we going to get a post from you that matches anything I've offered in the way of political discourse? Is it because you can't write?

Your reply says one thing: "I hate Phyllis' political views". That's fine. I'm willing to admit that most people do. But don't let that cloud your thinking. Sailaway21/Catalina34/CantRodPhyllis/etc. is a troll. That Zionazi is here for one reason. And it aint sailin.

You say I'll be a favorite with the mullahs? No. The mullahs prefer people like you - who don't serve. People who sit in luxury in the Caribbean demanding another war while others bleed.

Do you have any idea what it's like to have two children in Iraq, and have to feel the terror every damn time the phone rings? No, you wouldn't, as your kid is safe in medical school. I wonder -- how many Iraq casualty corpses will your boy get to dissect?

Cam, your pushing me to the absolute limit. You may get me banned yet.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*Cam, your pushing me to the absolute limit. You may get me banned yet.

*Go for it Phyllis...you'll be the first woman ever banned on sailnet...you are already the only red zone rating I have ever seen. Just think...if you are banned you can blame it on the zionist pigs who control the sailing media. 
Just think how neat that will look on your resume. Did you know Hitler designed buildings too?? Another thing you two have in common!! How sweet...


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Go for it Phyllis...you'll be the first woman ever banned on sailnet...you are already the only red zone rating I have ever seen.


That's right. Ban me. Prove everything I've said about who can't be criticized.

I would rather be remembered as "the first woman ever banned on Sailnet" than to end up like you. You're one of those people who never sticks his neck out -- for anyone. You wouldn't stick your neck out for your best friend. Play it safe, Cam. That's what you do best. Enjoy watching the Iran attack on your HDTV with surround sound, Chickenhawk. That's the closest you'll ever come to danger. And when your gone, you won't be remembered for anything.




camaraderie said:


> Just think...if you are banned you can blame it on the zionist pigs who control the sailing media. Just think how neat that will look on your resume. Did you know Hitler designed buildings too?? Another thing you two have in common!! How sweet...


And who's being the little Hitler here? There's no "democracy" in any of your replies. You must really hate the founding fathers. All that stuff about the need to protect unpopular speech. Yuck. Who wrote that? Must have been a Nazi.

I'll be back in a couple of months - one way or another. It will be interesting to see how many new "attack Iran" strings you'll have up and running.
.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Phillis, you ARE, without a doubt, the most repugnant individual I have ever run across.

I'll join the rest in bidding you and the ass nugget you're married to, a long over due fairwell


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If BocaJack and CapeCodPhyllis are the same person, that should get them banned as that clearly violates Sailnet's terms of service.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Uh, Sailingdog,
Why would you want to ban someone with such exquisite taste in film? Angie Dickinson's performance in this 1978 masterpiss is "exquisite," says the NYT, and Cliff Robertson is "at the summit of his powers in Overboard," says the Village Voice. Their chemistry "sizzles" says People. Maybe you don't recognize great performance art when you see it, but I do. Phyllis, you keep recommending these great films, and I'll keep watching them! You might be a vulgar old whore, but you've got great taste!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... Sailhog, my sarcasm detector just blew a fuse... Might have something to do with your last post.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

SD,
Lowbrows like you can go back to your Citizen Kane, your Dr. Zhivago, your On the Waterfront... Phyllis and I are going to take in an episode of Fantasy Island and The Love Boat. After than we're going to cuddle in the bedroom of her double-wide, and then kick back with a post-coital Pall Mall.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well let's not forget her all time favorite!!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Gawdalmighty, Cam... where did you find that? By the way, does her avatar give you creeps? A sad little child, walking away from the camera... yeeeh... I think the authorities ought to take a look in the crawl space beneath her house. No telling what they'll find.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Aside from her bigoted views, CCP's first avatar really stirred up some anger. In case you don't recall - it was a photo of what appeared to be the same little girl - flipping the bird. Very disturbing - but in keeping with her outlook on humanity.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TB,
At least the little girl understands that it's appropriate to give someone like Phyllis the finger.

It looked like you had a great trip last weekend. The photos you posted were spectacular.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey thanks sailhog, glad you enjoyed them. We did have a great weekend, but not really a "trip". My office is in Newport - could even see the tall ship's masts from my window. 

Aside from our marina slip, just a couple miles up the Bay, we also have use of a mooring in Newport Harbor.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

"Just think...if you are banned you can blame it on the *zionist pigs* who control the sailing media."

Would those be sailhog's and my relatives employed at the Kosher meat packing plant, Cam?
pigslo


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailhog said:


> SD,
> Lowbrows like you can go back to your Citizen Kane, your Dr. Zhivago, your On the Waterfront... Phyllis and I are going to take in an episode of Fantasy Island and The Love Boat. After than we're going to cuddle in the bedroom of her double-wide, and then kick back with a post-coital Pall Mall.


Have fun, hope you've had your shots...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Pigs! Where ya been? Be careful on this thread...when you're "the other white meat" you might have a certain appeal beyond your normal joie de vivre!!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

This Zionist pig can't wait to get his cloven hooves all over Phyllis. She might be saying "Heil Hitler!" now, but I'll have her grunting "La Chaim!" in no time.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

*loving this thread*

 Thank all of you for the enjoyment, I know, does not say a lot for my live, but this thread is a "hoot"


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I sold the boat, but I stop in from time to time and attempt to contribute something usefull or humorous. Too many characters here to stay away. CCP has stirred 'em up this time!
pigslo


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

pigslo said:


> I sold the boat, but I stop in from time to time and attempt to contribute something usefull or humorous. Too many characters here to stay away. CCP has stirred 'em up this time!
> pigslo


Why'd you sell the boat??


----------



## STARWINDY (Apr 20, 2007)

I just spent the past half hour reading this thread. WTF? Half way into it I almost lost interest... but like a smoking car wreck..I had to gawk to the end. I think the best part of the thread is how strangely innocent it started...seems a bit contrived to me. Could CCP think that by having friendly banter with herself that the hurtful comments would be overlooked?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can someone forward this to CapeCodSyphylis for a replacement avatar? I've figured very early on that this pic may be more fitting than her current one. And on top of it, I'll let her have it royalty free.

Just 'cuz I'm a giver.............


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, but that brunette is far too pretty to represent CCP...  You'd need someone who looked more like this for it to be accurate.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sick.

I'd heard from my zeyda that you can always tell an anti-semite by their green skin.


----------



## Danceswithwinds (Aug 15, 2013)

The 1978 movie Overboard was filmed on a boat called Spellbound. The boat was in Tahiti because Loren and Jody Edwards had been murdered, their bodies thrown overboard. The son that likely killed them was not charged. He offered the boat to be used in the movie and was in the film. It was a horrific tragedy. Another son has recently released a memoire "Dare I Call it Murder in which he chronologs the event. The son, Gary, who is in the movie was not remorseful or saddened by his parent's death at all and was acting days after the murders. The book is available on Amazon, and has shot up to #1 memoires and high on their best seller list within a month. Fabulous, well written book. The family was from Kirkland, WA which is where I live, so local interest was great.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, that's interesting dww. I remember the movie. Would like to see it again, only because I love everything sailing. 

Man, this thread is the nastiest thing I've ever read on any forum. I got to post #63 and had to stop.


----------

